# DIY Vivarium question



## Malevolentia (Jul 28, 2013)

I've been looking into vivariums which you build yourself and the most expensive part seems to be the glass sliders for the front.

I was wondering if you could use a clear plastic door instead of a glass one? I've yet to see anybody do this and I wondered if there was a particular reason for it.


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

I have no experiance in building viv's, I guess it depends on what you are housing. As if the reptile requires a heat lamp....heat + Plastic could potentially give off toxic fumes.


----------



## Malevolentia (Jul 28, 2013)

Makes sense. What about thermo-setting plastic?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

You can use perspex but the cons are:

Can some times warp / yellow
lizards will scratch it
needs to be thick enough for a snake to not bend it to escape
Not always cheaper than glass.

Glass isn't too expensive if you shop around - and also depends on what size you need.


----------



## Malevolentia (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd be looking at, probably, two glass sheets 1ft x 2-3ft for a king snake tank.


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

TheGuvnor said:


> I have no experiance in building viv's, I guess it depends on what you are housing. As if the reptile requires a heat lamp....heat + Plastic could potentially give off toxic fumes.


You don't have that problem with perspex



Malevolentia said:


> I'd be looking at, probably, two glass sheets 1ft x 2-3ft for a king snake tank.


my 3ft tanks that i built for the missus the glass cost me less than a tenner a viv including runners, find yourself a local glaziers. preferably the smaller ones run by like one guy whos been there for years, they normally deal in cash so do it VAT free and they are generally the cheapest as they have pokey little shops and minimum overheads


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Blabble - I notice your location is Portsmouth - what glazier did you use? Only I'm aiming to build a viv or two soon(ish) but I've had some god awful quotes on the glass! 
Thanks!


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Blabble - I notice your location is Portsmouth - what glazier did you use? Only I'm aiming to build a viv or two soon(ish) but I've had some god awful quotes on the glass!
> Thanks!


place called purbrook glass, as you come from portsdown hill towards waterlooville its on that road, central purbrook, little shop with a yellow sign next to the fishing shop. old chap in there is quite good and keeps regular stocks of the runners aswell


----------



## herpivore (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey

If anyone can collect from Winchester, I can supply glass for very good prices. I work for a glass company, we dont supply retail, so I am not looking to make money just help some of you guys out if I can :2thumb:


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

a top tip if you are buying glass from a glaziers make it cheaper again by just getting the glass from them buy yourself some sandpaper and a small block and carefully (obvious reasons) sand down all edges of glass until it goes a different colour it costs a small fortune to have this done for you but its worth the effort being you wont cut yourself when the job is done also it wont ruin your runners.


----------

